# Ceramic bottles?



## ParrotPotter (Aug 2, 2015)

I haven't made wine since I was a kid (helping my dad) and recently started fermenting a few small batches. I was wondering if ceramic bottles are ever used by home wine makers. 

Dan in Pittsburgh.


----------



## dorfie (Aug 2, 2015)

do you mean ceramic carboys for secondary or to bottle your wine?


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 2, 2015)

I would stick to glass only. I think ceramic would be to pource.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Aug 3, 2015)

You mean like this?


----------



## ParrotPotter (Aug 8, 2015)

Yes Boatboy24, that's what I was thinking, but a bit more folkart-ish like some of the ugly face jugs I've made. When fired with a glaze they are totally sealed, the clay just starts to melt and becomes glass.


----------

